# [permisos] permisos para /var/www/localhost/htdocs

## Theasker

Bueno, como he dicho en algún post anterior, estoy empezando a hacer alguna cosilla en php y evidentemente va metido en el directorio /var/www/localhost/htdocs pero con mi usuario no puedo modificar ni crear nada.

Como todos ya sabéis, el propietario de /var/www/localhost/htdocs es:

drwxr-xr-x 33 root   root 

y como es normal no puedo ni crear ni modificar nada con mi usuario normal. Lo que se crea dentro se crea con grupo apache y usario apache.

He agregado a mi usuario theasker al grupo apache pero ... no funciona.

¿Qué tengo que hacer para poder trabajar con este directorio normalmente?

Supongo que será una chorrada ya que hay mogollón de gente que crea sus programitas en php trabajando con la raiz del servidor web, pero ... no se como hacerlo.

Gracias anticipadas a todos

----------

## Stolz

Yo hago esto:

```
DIR=/var/www

chown apache:apache $DIR -R

find $DIR -type d -exec chmod 750 {} \;

find $DIR -type f -exec chmod 640 {} \;

```

Accedo a /var/www a través de NFS como usuario apache y no tengo problemas de permisos

----------

## Theasker

Lo primero, perdona por no haberte respondido antes.

Ese pequeño script es, según mi entender, para poner esos permisos en todos los ficheros y directorios de /var/www, manteniendo los propietarios de grupo y usuarios de todos los directorios y ficheros.

Entonces luego lo que tengo que hacer es loguearme como usuario apache para arrancar el programa que use para programar (en este caso Netbeans) o el que sea. Por lo que tendría que modificar el usuario apache para que acepte login, ya que en principio se crea al instalar apache2 sin esa posibilidad.

Gracias, probaré, te cuento y si tengo alguna duda ... te pregunto de nuevo  :Smile: .

----------

## Stolz

Puedes añadir a tu usuario al grupo apache y usar los permisos:

find $DIR -type d -exec chmod 770 {} \;

find $DIR -type f -exec chmod 660 {} \;

----------

## Theasker

Eso si que funciona, pero ... no se si sería lo mejor en cuanto a seguridad. Supongo que será lo mejor para poder trabajar en modo gráfico desde las X con mi usuario.

Tu supongo que usarás el login con apache sólo para volcar los ficheros con git o svn ¿no?

----------

## Stolz

Como dije, no hago login, accedo a /var/www a través de NFS. El servidor web no está en mi ordenador. NFS está configurado para que mi IP acceda al directorio con los permisos del usuario-grupo apache.

----------

## bontakun

normalmente lo q hago es borrar el directorio htdocs y lo vuelvo a crear como enlace simbólico a alguna carpeta dentro de mi home... no se si es la mejor forma... pero me soluciona el tema de acceso y permisos, y también me evita modificar los scripts de configuración de apache

demás está decir que lo hago en mi servidor personal que no tiene otros fines... q no sean académicos xD

saludos

----------

## Theasker

Gracias por todo con lo de los permisos funciona para lo que quiero.

----------

